# Very slow ping, 400ms



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

I have very slow ping, sometimes over 400ms
Sometimes I have to wait several seconds for full page to load
Speedtest shows:
Download: 1Mbps rising slowly to 8Mbps
Upload: small 0.1 to 0.8Mbps bumps
dmesg | tail

```
Oct 28 18:17:46 maciek kernel: wlan0: link state changed to UP
Oct 28 18:18:16 maciek dhclient[5234]: New IP Address (wlan0): 192.168.1.100
Oct 28 18:18:16 maciek dhclient[5235]: New Subnet Mask (wlan0): 255.255.255.0
Oct 28 18:18:16 maciek dhclient[5236]: New Broadcast Address (wlan0): 192.168.1.255
Oct 28 18:18:16 maciek dhclient[5237]: New Routers (wlan0): 192.168.1.1
Oct 28 18:49:23 maciek pkg[5451]: qemu-utils-2.12.0_1 installed
Oct 28 18:49:24 maciek pkg[5451]: qemu-user-static-2.11.50.g20180622_1 installed
Oct 28 19:04:38 maciek kernel: Limiting closed port RST response from 381 to 200 packets/sec
```


```
PING google.com (216.58.215.78): 56 data bytes
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=0 ttl=56 time=9.286 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=1 ttl=56 time=9.894 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=2 ttl=56 time=408.606 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=3 ttl=56 time=20.782 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=4 ttl=56 time=9.772 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=5 ttl=56 time=410.169 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=6 ttl=56 time=10.894 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=7 ttl=56 time=8.985 ms
64 bytes from 216.58.215.78: icmp_seq=8 ttl=56 time=10.359 ms
^C
--- google.com ping statistics ---
9 packets transmitted, 9 packets received, 0.0% packet loss
round-trip min/avg/max/stddev = 8.985/99.861/410.169/165.485 ms
```
I ran htop to see CPU usage. max 10% when pinging 8.8.8.8


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 28, 2018)

DNS cache resolver helped. A bit. 3.8Mbps


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> DNS cache resolver helped.


This has zero influence on TCP/IP packets. If DNS resolving would be a problem only the initial start would be slow or failing, as soon as the system has an IP address to work with DNS becomes irrelevant. RTT is based on actual IP packets going back and forth, it has nothing to do with DNS. 

As this is wireless, I suspect you simply have bad reception or your neighbor's wireless is interfering.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

On USB tethering with same MAC address on same network speed is 4 times better


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

I'm assuming you're using a wifi hotspot created by a mobile device? If you use USB tethering there's no wifi network involved. Ergo, no wifi interference.


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

I have 2 options for internet:
Computer - My Phone(USB) - Wifi - Internet
Computer - Wifi(PCI) - Internet
In both options I have the same MAC address.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 29, 2018)

Maccraft123 said:


> Computer - My Phone(USB) - Wifi - Internet


This doesn't use Wifi but 4G, EDGE, LTE (or whatever your provider supports; none of them are wifi).


----------



## Maccraft123 (Oct 29, 2018)

I am 100% sure my phone is connected to internet with Wifi


----------

